
Show HN: M3O – A cloud native platform built for developers - asim
https://m3o.com
======
asim
Hey all! Here to answer any questions. 5 years ago I put out a framework for
microservices development
[https://github.com/micro/micro](https://github.com/micro/micro). I always
based this on the premise that developers needed a platform that's always on,
fully managed, and a place where they could collaborate in a trusted
environment. It took a while to get here but what we now have is a platform
that provides a compelling experience with no need to touch AWS, Kubernetes,
etc. Where the entire focus is on writing code. In the past it was
Heroku/Rails that drove this experience, today we think its M3O/Micro.

Too much time is lost to figuring out cloud infra, to the complexity of cloud
native tech aka docker, kubernetes, istio, etc and developers are just largely
being left behind when it comes to backend development in the cloud. Frontend
is now being served by the jam stack and the likes of netlify but we think its
time for something on the backend.

Netlify is for your frontend. Micro is for the backend.

------
notdang
Is it already built or you are at email collecting phase?

~~~
asim
It's built and ready to use. We've started inviting people from the waitlist
and happy to engage with those who want to interact 1:1 and provide feedback
so we can provide a compelling experience for developers.

